# Gear Indicator light off?



## britton (Dec 31, 2004)

in my gfs car her gear shift indicator light is off?....where is this bulb..or what should i be checking is this common?...he cd player also shuts off randomly..but still plays?...but i just installed a headunit for her and it works fine..any ideas?


----------



## britton (Dec 31, 2004)

britton said:


> in my gfs car her gear shift indicator light is off?....where is this bulb..or what should i be checking is this common?...he cd player also shuts off randomly..but still plays?...but i just installed a headunit for her and it works fine..any ideas?


anyone? got any ideas?


----------

